# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Surreal

## fatshark

What's happening to the BKF? The threads on 'hive kicked over' and 'I quit now ...' and the one on No more hive thefts (which I both can't find right now and never really want to see again) are extraordinary. I find myself visiting less and less ...

----------


## Jon

It's been like that for ages and has got worse since Pete the moderator got tired of trying to put some order in the place.
I actually find that finman's posts are amongst the few where you can pick up something useful.

Next time I find a few cells of chalkbrood I will know to blame it on my local gamekeeper.

----------


## fatshark

I'm in awe of Pete ... he must be able to multi-task ... moderate and chat (a lot) on the 'phone  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

10,688 offensive posts and still posting 
Guess who 
Like Voldemort "never say that name Harry"

----------


## fatshark

Gavin? Surely not?

To be honest I've got several of the most obvious numpties on that forum on my ignore list ... it makes for a much more pleasant viewing experience.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Gavin? Surely not?
> 
> To be honest I've got several of the most obvious numpties on that forum on my ignore list ... it makes for a much more pleasant viewing experience.


The problem is though, as soon as anyone makes a post of any kind, up they pop 
It's not banter it's aggressive, racist, homophobic , the whole spectrum, and that all emanates from just one keyboard

In this particular case he is to beekeeping what Adolf H was to art  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## greengumbo

> Gavin? Surely not?
> 
> To be honest I've got several of the most obvious numpties on that forum on my ignore list ... it makes for a much more pleasant viewing experience.


I wrongly thought it would be better after the neonic spamfest but its actually gone downhill since. Some of the posters are the most pompous shower I've ever come across.

----------


## Black Comb

This one is effectively moderated.
It makes or breaks a forum.

----------


## Jon

There is next to no moderation of the SBAI forum as far as I can see. It has not been necessary, other than with two or three pesticide obsessives.
BKF is hoist on its own petard.
It was set up by a guy with an axe to grind against the BBKA because he was banned on the bbka forum for some really abusive posts.
The argument at the time was that the problem with the bbka forum was over zealous moderation and that was certainly true on occasion.
However, in most cases there was no alternative as a crowd from biobees came on with the sole agenda of wrecking the forum over the pesticide issue and the bbka stance on it.
They did the same on the bbka facebook page and it was eventually taken down.
There were also a bunch of bullies, trolls, bores, and people with big egos on the bbka site at the time and several of these have just continued the same way on BKF. The site has boxed itself into a corner with the 'we're not the bbka' stance.
Actually, the thing I find most irritating about BKF is the vast number of posters who post without actually having anything to say about beekeeping. 
Pete was right. It definitely needs some moderation of it is to retain value to beekeepers. And the bbka site has got better lately although it is still very quiet. The posters are at least civil to each other, same as this forum.

----------


## Black Comb

Yep, agree with everything you say.

However, when I have complained re. offensive posts, (not aimed at me, often at novice beekeepers ), nothing is done by either moderator.

----------


## wee willy

So easy to start wars on fora! I find myself contributing less and less. I try to ignore the self appointed gurus but occasionally I retaliate ,in fact I've just done so(against my better judgement)on the BKF.
It has got to the point where experienced,helpful Beekeepers no longer respond to questions from novices as any advice given is gleefully pounced on by the "I know better than you" crowd. .
Sad really but some of these people must live at the keyboard?
God only knows when they look to their bees.
WW


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## The Drone Ranger

BKF have a good quiz section though

----------


## mbc

> The problem is though, as soon as anyone makes a post of any kind, up they pop 
> It's not banter it's aggressive, racist, homophobic , the whole spectrum, and that all emanates from just one keyboard
> 
> In this particular case he is to beekeeping what Adolf H was to art


In defence of the BKF.
It caters for a broad spectrum, it has its fair share of loons but its generally tolerant of all genre's in beekeeping and it seems the natural place for most new beekeepers on the interweb to air their worries, nonsensical banter does feature, as do the "I think straight, and only I'm right" posters.
It mostly moderates itself and it lets some of the loonier types a great degree of freedom to continue banging their drums, relying on the community at large to stop it getting out of hand.  
If any threads, or posters, are particularly annoying to anyone there is always the options to not read, report any offensive posts, or ignore.  I personally have not seen any reason to report many posts, and I would have no hesitation if I thought racist or homophobic sentiments were being aired or going unchallenged.
I would agree that the browsing experience could be improved by better compartmentalising of different sections of the forum, making it easier to overlook things of no interest to the browser, but on a free access, lightly moderated sight, beggars cant be choosers.
Slagging off other bee forums is generally frowned upon there.
Each to their own, but I think it serves its purpose ( as does this forum) and there is room for all.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> In defence of the BKF.
> It caters for a broad spectrum, it has its fair share of loons 
> Slagging off other bee forums is generally frowned upon there.
> Each to their own, but I think it serves its purpose ( as does this forum) and there is room for all.


Can't say fairer than that you don't need many bad potatoes in a bag
I thought I was fairly balanced in my comments but any slagging is unjustified as it is the few that spoil it for the many

At one time I was concerned about some people getting banned here and asked if suspension would be more appropriate
In retrospect I was wrong because the forum is better now because those elements are gone
Admittedly the number of posts may have reduced but new people will come along to take up the slack
I'm looking forward to a "President's Blog" from the SBA HQ and an "open letters to the editor" section for the SBA magazine to cherry pick
Apologies to all offended parties with the exception of that Finnish Idiot
I'll be off to Winter Hibernation soon like an old hedgehog (if I can avoid being run over)
 :Smile:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

The Beekeepers Forum has taken matters in hand and seems all the better for it so thought it only fair to say so

----------


## prakel

> The Beekeepers Forum has taken matters in hand and seems all the better for it so thought it only fair to say so


Too late for me because I've already gone, but I hope that you enjoy yourself there :Smile:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Too late for me because I've already gone, but I hope that you enjoy yourself there


I think further South there is still some late season wrapping up going on and a few folk looking for some help
Being honest I sometimes am surprised by some trouble people get themselves in
Bees still on foundation, queenless , drone layers, you know the stuff
Often the situation is terminal (for the hive) sad really and they need a bit of advice

I usually just check out SBAi but the season here is over now and that's when folk start wrangling about the Native bee, Bibba ,AMM etc and a lot of stuff that I don't have much interest in

----------


## mbc

> Can't say fairer than that you don't need many bad potatoes in a bag
> I thought I was fairly balanced in my comments but any slagging is unjustified as it is the few that spoil it for the many
> Apologies to all offended parties


No offence taken on my part, I actually largely agreed with your original post, just thought the other side of the coin should see some light too.  :Smile:

----------


## Calum

mmm Friday afternoon, not much on in the office, time for a troll in the internet, thanks for the direction. 
Coming soon the "German naturalist beekeepers group", looking for a spot and members in the UK....

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> mmm Friday afternoon, not much on in the office, time for a troll in the internet, thanks for the direction. 
> Coming soon the "German naturalist beekeepers group", looking for a spot and members in the UK....


Hi Calum

Is this where you are doing your beekeeping?
0711Lindau.jpg
Carniolans in the perfect setting 
Very very jealous  :Smile:

----------


## Bumble

> Coming soon the "German *naturalist* beekeepers group", looking for a spot and members in the UK....


I misread that!

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> I misread that!


as in this link ?
http://abcat.deviantart.com/art/The-...epers-52171232
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_BzPcrCt7E this guy is crazy

----------


## Calum

Hi DR that's the place, been there 12yrs now. Just like home but warm summers, less rain and plenty of jobs.. (At least for engineers). & I only tried beekeeping in the nip the once, it was ok. But if you think a sting on the nose is bad, meat & two veg..... When you are in the area (stashing your honey money in a Swiss bank or visiting the home of Zeppelins ) I'm happy to show of my bees with a beer in hand!

----------


## Calum

He's not in the nip at all- see this link http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=--k2auqkBFg

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> He's not in the nip at all- see this link http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=--k2auqkBFg


Geez that guy is nuts 
Lucky for him they were Italian bees 
flack jackets on  :Smile:

----------


## Bumble

Bonkers!

----------

